# Ontario, Canada



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys!!

so- it's kind of awkward... yep.
XD Right now, I'm somewhere between Toronto and Barrie. I lived in Mississauga for college, but was forced to move back in with my mom. 
I've got zero friends where I'm living right now, so it would be nice to get to know some people who are nearby and possibly chat on msn! 

Lets see a show of hands: who lives in Ontario? lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh ooh! Mee!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm in Kitchener

oh and http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/peeps-from-ontario/


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I'm in Kitchener
> 
> oh and http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/peeps-from-ontario/


 oh, thankyou! I didn't even look to see if there was a group! XD


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Markham here, nice to meet ya


----------



## Thoughtful (Apr 7, 2010)

London here, how do you do


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Barrie, represent! :b


----------



## Tooshay (Jun 24, 2010)

Windsor here


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

Mississauga/Rexdale, kinda on the border there


----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in newmarket


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

Windsor, Ontario


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Vaughan. Not very interesting place to be honest


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Toronto born guy right here and Hey Mississauga my eldest sister Sandy lives there ((Do you remember where St Thomas Street is?) Hey If your ever in the Victoria park area (meet me at Parkway Mall) that be great getting to meet up with someone from the city) My names Chad (please feel free to msn me) Unless we know each other lol)


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

From Kingston, in Oshawa for school.


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

hi i'm from scarborough. XD


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

London here


----------



## cassette (Jun 22, 2010)

Scarborough.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hamilton


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I live in Mississauga.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Durham Region here.


----------



## EverFlowingSpring (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a 21 year old guy a little north of Toronto, if anyone wants to chat or maybe hang out send me a private message!


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Waterloo


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

York region here


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

ottawa


----------



## Munchiester (Sep 13, 2010)

Same with me Ottawa.


----------



## BobNothing (Mar 1, 2009)

In Kitchener / Waterloo, anyone want to chat? I love people, they just scare me!


----------



## Sheffield (Sep 21, 2010)

Oakville here


----------



## Jalista (Sep 16, 2010)

Durham I go to school in Oshawa


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Memememe


----------



## ryoo (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey....lived in Sauga most my life but lived in Oakville the last year and now i'm moving downtown TO...........


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

Hamilton here.  ONTARIANS UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

